# Skeleton found in chimney



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What a way to go.

What a cool prop lol.

http://click1.nbclocal.com/epsjchyrstvfkrkyftzcrfprwwfcvtlsbktltbrhqbdrqq_ldgkkkdhqqd.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What was he thinking?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> What was he thinking?


Something along the lines of "OH CRAP!". LOL He didn't sound prepared at all.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought skeletons belong in the closet.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Just yours spooky1. Mine are in the basement


----------

